# Hoyt finger bow in classifieds



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

I have the same (almost same) bow. That is a true finger shooter.

Bump for what is one of the best finger shooting bows on the planet.


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea, I have to agree, it is an awesome finger bow. I could actually shoot better indoor spots with this bow, than I could with my Montega. I no longer shoot fingers and have switched to a Pro Elite.

Thanks for the Bump, Boyd. If anybody would know a good finger bow it would be you.


----------



## steveliapis (Oct 26, 2010)

what is the draw length and poundage


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

interesting looking bow. i've never seen one of these before. how old would it be.

lonnnnnggg limbs like my martin mystic. i'd never seen one until i bought it

what would the brace height and let off be.

cams?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

does it have wheels? looks like it might be cam half . couldn't find it it ads , how bout more info here .


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Big C........Those are soft Cams, it's a dual cam set-up...Look like Command Cams, or Master cams, or something similar....


----------

